# how to make drop mounts?



## tyrellt (Mar 14, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I use 3" box with 1/4" wall for the skirt, 2.5" box with 1/4" wall for the part that mounts to the car, a horizontal bandsaw to cut the metal, 4.5" grinder with a grinding wheel, cut off wheel, and flap disc, welder, tape measure, square, clamps, drill press. 

For the skirt I usually cut two 3" pieces. Take your grinder with the cutoff wheel and cut a wall off of each piece and set them aside. Now depending on the amount of drop the person wants, I cut the 2.5" box. Usually its cut around 6"








Next, you clamp the two pieces together but, be sure to make sure they are flush and straight then I tack the inside and then each wall on the outside. I then go back and weld the the outside starting with the sides then the back. Then, I weld the insides the same way.
















After you're done measure 1.5" on the 3" box and the center of the 2.5" which is 1.25" and mark your mounting holes starting with the 1.5" mark on the skirt a the starting point. Drill your mounting holes. Now take your grinder an smooth out the edges. 

When you have the mounts looking like you want them to then clean them really good with degreaser (I usually use Dawn dish soap followed by thinner) and then primer and paint.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 25 2008, 08:23 AM~10249151
> *I use 3" box with 1/4" wall for the skirt, 2.5" box with 1/4" wall for the part that mounts to the car, a horizontal bandsaw to cut the metal, 4.5" grinder with a grinding wheel, cut off wheel, and flap disc,  welder, tape measure, square, clamps, drill press.
> 
> For the skirt I usually cut two 3" pieces.  Take your grinder with the cutoff wheel and cut a wall off of each piece and set them aside. Now depending on the amount of drop the person wants, I cut the 2.5" box.  Usually its cut around 7"
> ...


damn phil,giving up your secret process?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2008, 07:27 AM~10249161
> *damn phil,giving up your secret process?
> *


LOL, just helping out where I can.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 25 2008, 08:35 AM~10249180
> *LOL, just helping out where I can.
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

so are drop mounts vehicle specific or universal?

my homie fleetwoodpimpin bought some from you for his caddy, will they also fit a bubble caprice


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 25 2008, 07:56 AM~10249222
> *so are drop mounts vehicle specific or universal?
> 
> my homie bought some from you for his caddy, will they also fit a bubble caprice
> *


They won't fit every vehicle but, they are interchangeable with a lot of vehicles. These mounts will fit most GM applications. Yes they will fit.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 25 2008, 08:59 AM~10249229
> *They won't fit every vehicle but, they are interchangeable with a lot of vehicles.  These mounts will fit most GM applications so if you got them from who I think you did then you  will be fine.
> *


oh no chris still has his and they work great, i wanted to get some for my caprice


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

btw thanx for the info


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 AM~10249233
> *oh no chris still has his and they work great, i wanted to get some for my caprice
> *


No problem homie


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 AM~10249233
> *oh no chris still has his and they work great, i wanted to get some for my caprice
> *


No problem homie


----------



## tyrellt (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 25 2008, 05:23 AM~10249151
> *I use 3" box with 1/4" wall for the skirt, 2.5" box with 1/4" wall for the part that mounts to the car, a horizontal bandsaw to cut the metal, 4.5" grinder with a grinding wheel, cut off wheel, and flap disc,  welder, tape measure, square, clamps, drill press.
> 
> For the skirt I usually cut two 3" pieces.  Take your grinder with the cutoff wheel and cut a wall off of each piece and set them aside. Now depending on the amount of drop the person wants, I cut the 2.5" box.  Usually its cut around 6"
> ...


thanx a whole bunch.i didnt know where to start and the pics help a lot :cheesy:


----------



## tyrellt (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 25 2008, 05:56 AM~10249222
> *so are drop mounts vehicle specific or universal?
> 
> my homie fleetwoodpimpin bought some from you for his caddy, will they also fit a bubble caprice
> *


you can make some money off me real quick..if you want to.i'll pay you if you make some for a 81 regal.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 25 2008, 06:23 AM~10249151
> *I use 3" box with 1/4" wall for the skirt, 2.5" box with 1/4" wall for the part that mounts to the car, a horizontal bandsaw to cut the metal, 4.5" grinder with a grinding wheel, cut off wheel, and flap disc,  welder, tape measure, square, clamps, drill press.
> 
> For the skirt I usually cut two 3" pieces.  Take your grinder with the cutoff wheel and cut a wall off of each piece and set them aside. Now depending on the amount of drop the person wants, I cut the 2.5" box.  Usually its cut around 6"
> ...



bump for the truth.simple strong drops that wont hurt your wallet... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2008, 07:47 AM~10249201
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


x 2 s10lifted is good people :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

This should be a sticky at the top


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 24 2008, 08:16 AM~11684645
> *This should be a sticky at the top
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 25 2008, 08:33 AM~10249574
> *bump for the truth.simple strong drops that wont hurt your wallet... :biggrin:
> *


If 125 hurts your pocket ????No wonder why you aint got out of the 30's :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ahhh nikkah dat was cold :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 2 2008, 11:33 PM~11766075
> *ahhh nikkah dat was cold  :biggrin:
> *


But it's the truth... Not downin on homies work, It does it's purpose.. 

The only thing I don't like is the large square tube, and that means you will have to trim a shit load off the cross brace to get it to clear.
When we did ours ,people were asking us to do it years and I tried many different ways...2.5 X2.5x.188 wall tube was an option ,but with the 1.5 X .188 was easier to install and looked alot cleaner.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 2 2008, 11:28 PM~11766023
> *If 125 hurts your pocket ????No wonder why you aint got out of the 30's :biggrin:
> *


damn still in the past i guess.. :uh:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 3 2008, 12:39 AM~11766139
> *But it's the truth... Not downin on homies work, It does it's purpose..
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the large square tube, and that means you will have to trim a shit load off the cross brace to get it to clear.
> ...


Not really


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 3 2008, 12:28 AM~11766023
> *If 125 hurts your pocket ????No wonder why you aint got out of the 30's :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


$125 is insignificant in the lowrider game. 

you got a point though homie. when it comes to lowriders everyone wants the "hook up" i hate hearing that phrase! it makes me want to slap the shit out of them..... i have a car in the shop right now and the guy owes my $500 to pick it up.................... three months later and now he talking about income tax time. WTF. ant that shit in the spring.. how the fuck do people live if they cant drop $500 on there car? hell i spend $500 a week on just redbull and vodka :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 08:55 AM~11767467
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> $125 is insignificant in the lowrider game.
> 
> ...


not all of us are ballers and i can relate to that but how the fuck can you drop off a car for work and not have the money on hand allready for when the job is done. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 3 2008, 08:09 AM~11767523
> *not all of us are ballers and i can relate to that but how the fuck can you drop off a car for work and not have the money on hand allready for when the job is done. :uh:
> *


you know i ant a baller homie :0 . but that is my point exactly. if i dint feel sorry for the fool i would roll his shit out in the street :angry:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 06:55 AM~11767467
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> $125 is insignificant in the lowrider game.
> 
> ...



its not a hook up just common sense why pay 125 for a 20 dollar deal..its one of those things that u can do inexpensively and it be durable ..now on others shit u have to splurge i have all the best parts for my set ups but drops are only worth 20 bucks any way u slice it..s10 keepin it real and thats what we really need in this lowrider community..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 3 2008, 10:52 AM~11768414
> *its not a hook up just common sense why pay 125 for a 20 dollar deal..its one of those things that u can do inexpensively and it be durable ..now on others shit u have to splurge i have all the best parts for my set ups but drops are only worth 20 bucks any way u slice it..s10 keepin it real and thats what we really need in this lowrider community..
> *


i have no issues with the s10lifted. i already said he is good people... i thinks its cool he started making these mounts and selling them super cheap here on layitlow.



and i have never said, but i was also wandering about the crossmember clearance using 2.5 tubing. and i know because i have built them myself..... but since i am not interested in buying a set i never commented on them.... just for the record i would never buy Ron's drop mounts either.. because IMO if your relocating the uppers you should just scrap the factory locations and completely build new mounting points... but i see were some people could and can benefit from them



and as far as your comment on what the lowrider community needs. i would have to respectfully disagree.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 10:19 AM~11768648
> *
> and as far as your comment on what the lowrider community needs. i would have to respectfully disagree.
> *



well i do agree i dont like drops either..but im wondering why not have people doin it in the garages makin quality parts ans installs whats wrong with that..if u want we can do it on the pm level...im curious..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 3 2008, 11:28 AM~11768739
> *well i do agree i dont like drops either..but im wondering why not have people doin it in the garages makin quality parts ans installs whats wrong with that..if u want we can do it on the pm level...im curious..
> *


its cool homie. and as a small buisness owner myself i have no problem with guys doing this stuff in there garages. hell i still do alot of my work at home in the garage.

i guess what i meant by that comment is that lowrider shops are extremely under paid. its almost impossible to rely 100% on lowriders to pay your bills. and there are so many "back yard" shops that do installs that makes the whole lowrider community look bad. because of that people are already sketchy about taking there ride somewhere to be worked on.. it boggles my mind at some of the setups that are out there and the owners have no clue there driving a death trap. but with that said. i am. and all ways will be a lowrider. and will always give the up most respect for guys who tackle the task of building a lowrider. rather it be a full out frame off show car or just a nice clean street car. and without a doubt hoppers included.
but its got to be noted that taking a stock g-body throwing two off the shelf pumps, refurbished batteries and a set of chinas on it. is not considered a respectfull lowrider. IMO 



and just so everyone knows my comments are in no way pointing to people like s10lifted who actually care enough about the lifestyle to want to give something back. i am just saying you cant make a living doing such favors... and i know s10lifted is not doing this for the money because i have seen him walk people through building there own. 

and once agin: no disrespect intended for anyone, this is just my opinion


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 10:44 AM~11768915
> *its cool homie. and as a small buisness owner myself i have no problem with guys doing this stuff in there garages. hell i still do alot of my work at home in the garage.
> 
> i guess what i meant by that comment is that lowrider shops are extremely under paid. its almost impossible to rely 100% on lowriders to pay your bills. and there are so many "back yard" shops that do installs that makes the whole lowrider community look bad.  because of that people are already sketchy about taking there ride somewhere to be worked on.. it boggles my mind at some of the setups that are out there and the owners have no clue there driving a death trap. but with that said. i am. and all ways will be a lowrider. and will always give the up most respect for guys who tackle the task of building a lowrider. rather it be a full out frame off show car or just a nice clean street car. and without a doubt hoppers included.
> ...




lowriders have to be extra product has to be the key to makin any kind of money..but i do see that..its hard out here in the garage..but i do what i can when i feel like it ..but i got u..its always been and will stay mostly in garages and backyards...IMO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 06:55 AM~11767467
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> $125 is insignificant in the lowrider game.
> 
> ...


They got classes for that. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 3 2008, 09:52 AM~11768414
> *its not a hook up just common sense why pay 125 for a 20 dollar deal..its one of those things that u can do inexpensively and it be durable ..now on others shit u have to splurge i have all the best parts for my set ups but drops are only worth 20 bucks any way u slice it..s10 keepin it real and thats what we really need in this lowrider community..
> *


 Just for the record, I was not dissen on S-10's work . It was intended for you....Your cheap and Your cars don't work....Wonder why???? Aint the products....Cause your a hydraulic whore. Or as other put it "MUTT".You swing from the nuts of whoever will help you, and when they can't help nomore, you make smart ass coments.

as for "common sense" you must not know what that means???? 20 bucks to make some tube drop downs !!!!! Most steel yards wont sell a 12'' piece of 2.5 square and 6'' of 3'' tube....Yet alone for 20.00........I also made ours for the people that dont have a welder, torches, ect....If S-10 will make and sell them for 20.00 more power to him for the cuase...But this is my business and a business of making the very best possiable product. 

I've took alot of people under my wing and put themon top!!!!Like I said before I'm down for helping people out, many will testify to thatAnd some I choose not...
You open your mouth at the wrong time and always insert your foot. Before you try to give advise should do alot more learning


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

20 wouldnt cover the gas to the scrape yard out here let alone take home any metal


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 6 2008, 12:02 AM~11788752
> *20 wouldnt cover the gas to the scrape yard out here let alone take home any metal
> *


You know gas is cheap in arizona...And metal is free :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 11:55 PM~11788706
> *They got classes for that. :biggrin:
> Just for the record, I was not dissen on S-10's work . It was intended for you....Your cheap and Your cars don't work....Wonder why???? Aint the products....Cause your a hydraulic whore. Or as other put it "MUTT".You swing from the nuts of whoever will help you,  and when they can't help nomore, you make smart ass coments.
> 
> ...




first of all my comments wasnt directed to you...no one has helped me..i dont give a shit what u do or whatever..i dont put a dent in ur sales so i dont know y u b triping on me... 

well i dont no where ur info comes on me and y u would even trip..but i have only bought product from three places never once burned anyone or talked shit about anyone..u burned me on some parts we bought than whe we went to return them u said they werent urs.i already said it is what it is..i dont care anything about what u do but u seem to keep the attack up..its over and done for me u showed me what i was goin to get from u so i took the loss no big deal...and although u keep it goin im still not goin to talk shit.those i deal w and have no i keep it real and pay up..there aint no real loyalty..but the things that were said to me about OTHERS is between us i told them what was said and they shook it off i aint mad at u do ur thing and ill do mine...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 6 2008, 01:07 AM~11789107
> *first of all my comments wasnt directed to you...no one has helped me..i dont give a shit what u do or whatever..i dont put a dent in ur sales so i dont know y u b triping on me...
> 
> well i dont no where ur info comes on me and y u would even trip..but i have only bought product from three places never once burned anyone or talked shit about anyone..u burned me on some parts we bought than whe we went to return them u said they werent urs.i already said it is what it is..i dont care anything about what u do but u seem to keep the attack up..its over and done for me u showed me what i was goin to get from u so i took the loss no big deal...and although u keep it goin im still not goin to talk shit.those i deal w and have no i keep it real and pay up..there aint no real loyalty..but the things that were said to me about OTHERS  is between us i told them what was said and they shook it off i aint mad at u do ur thing and ill do mine...
> *


I burned you??? When you brought me back a dump body that wasn't from me.The one that was from me ,if it was defective ,I was willing to swap.. Cool what ever. I'm not tripping. And you wont hurt my business, it speaks for it self... I throw my 2 cents in just like you did.....


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

pulls up my chair n gets a bowl of popcorn :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 6 2008, 01:35 AM~11789229
> *I burned you??? When you brought me back a dump body that wasn't from me.The one that was from me ,if it was defective ,I was willing to swap.. Cool what ever. I'm not tripping. And you wont hurt my business, it speaks for it self... I throw my 2 cents in just like you did.....
> *



its all good its done.im not talking shit if u want to know ask me directly im sure my number around there somewhere...hell i got a car in my driveway with a big ass bhm sticker on the front window...its not mine though...  and if u want to get at me ill send number or whatever....


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Wow, this topic is completely off subject now but, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has given kind words. I like the way the tube mounts look but, I like Ron's design on the bolt in bracket. Ultimately both sets serve their purpose, it just depends on which style you prefer. You know the saying "opinions are like assholes" I think Ron does badass work and love the pics he has posted over the years. I will also say that out of all the other companies, Ron is the most willing to help out. I have sent him a few PM's asking various questions and he has always taken the time to help me out. And for the record, I sell the mounts for $50 but, after time, material, and consumables I only pocket $15-20 a set.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 6 2008, 01:22 PM~11792489
> *Wow, this topic is completely off subject now but, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone that has given kind words.  I like the way the tube mounts look but, I like Ron's design on the bolt in bracket.  Ultimately both sets serve their purpose, it just depends on which style you prefer.  You know the saying "opinions are like assholes"  I think Ron does badass work and love the pics he has posted over the years.  I will also say that out of all the other companies, Ron is the most willing to help out.  I have sent him a few PM's asking various questions and he has always taken the time to help me out.  And for the record, I sell the mounts for $50 but, after time, material, and consumables I only pocket $15-20 a set.
> *


make me some :cheesy:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 6 2008, 02:36 PM~11792599
> *make me some  :cheesy:
> *


Let me know if you are serious and I can.


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 6 2008, 01:42 PM~11792648
> *Let me know if you are serious and I can.
> *


pm'd


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 6 2008, 02:44 PM~11792664
> *pm'd
> *


returned


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 3 2008, 06:33 AM~11767369
> *Not really
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. looks really clean!


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

would i need any drop mounts for a 84 regal, wanting to put 12" cylinders. also was wondering if i bought a set, would they come with hardware? (bolts and nuts.etc) :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Some mounts i did a while back


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Oct 6 2008, 09:27 PM~11796958
> *Some mounts i did a while back
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Any pics of them installed?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Oct 6 2008, 08:15 PM~11796802
> *would i need any drop mounts for a 84 regal, wanting to put 12" cylinders. also was wondering if i bought a set, would they come with hardware? (bolts and nuts.etc) :biggrin:
> *


nope. you will be fine.


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 7 2008, 08:40 AM~11800423
> *nope.  you will be fine.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 7 2008, 06:43 AM~11799864
> *Nice!!!  Any pics of them installed?
> *


Yes but the pics are on my desktop and it down right now


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 25 2008, 07:35 AM~10249180
> *LOL, just helping out where I can.
> *


cool


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

i need some


----------



## rawdog (Feb 11, 2009)

What do the drop mounts do? Where do they go?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so in the end how far is the extension? If I'm trying to hop the car between 40-50 inches will it hold up or would it be better just to fabricate new mounts from scratch? appreciate the help.

BTW those are sum beautiful welds :thumbsup:


----------



## caddypimp (Mar 16, 2012)

i just made some 6" drop for the uppers i have 28" telscopin clyinders in in i want to make some for the bottom should i make them the same 6" ????


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

caddypimp said:


> i just made some 6" drop for the uppers i have 28" telscopin clyinders in in i want to make some for the bottom should i make them the same 6" ????


Those would stick out under the car. Ideally you want to move the mount further forward and have longer lower trailing arms


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

CoupeDTS said:


> Those would stick out under the car. Ideally you want to move the mount further forward and have longer lower trailing arms


about how much forward on the lowerz


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

rookie question? my 84 delta had drop mounts welded in....in the photo it is just bolted in. is this ok with it moving or is it bolted tight enough it wont move? doing my regal now thats why im asking. thanks


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

dalstunter said:


> rookie question? my 84 delta had drop mounts welded in....in the photo it is just bolted in. is this ok with it moving or is it bolted tight enough it wont move? doing my regal now thats why im asking. thanks


I.made my own bolted them and welded them In also ..... bmh sells some.you can just bolt on


----------

